# Barn floor/bedding questions...



## scalaway (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm hoping for some advice here...We currently have a dirt floor barn for our goats.  We've used "waste hay" (what they pull out of the feeders) for bedding, and I hate it.  It needs to be cleaned out so often and it gets smelly.  We're wondering what might be a good alternative??  I'm also wondering if it's okay to lay down lime to neutralize "stuff" under the bedding?  Here was my thought for a temporary idea.  I use "fine pine" shavings in our chicken coop, so after I clean out the smelly stuff down to the bottom dirt layer, I was going to spread lime and then pine bedding and THEN the hay... would that help??  I think ideally we were thinking maybe pull everything out and then put pea gravel and sand maybe then hay??  We've only got our four girls, but I want what's best for them  -- Any thoughts or advive would be greatly appreciated !  Thanks so much!!

One more quick question...what do you do with the "stuff" you pull from the barn??  Do you let it compost for a bit or do you use it right away in a garden??  Again, thanks for your help !!


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 2, 2012)

scalaway said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for some advice here...We currently have a dirt floor barn for our goats.
> 
> We've used "waste hay" (what they pull out of the feeders) for bedding, and I hate it.
> 
> ...


Straight to the garden for us-- first year weed control, 2nd year fert source.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jul 2, 2012)

For us, straw is almost twice as expensive as hay.  We use shavings for bedding and clean it out 3 or 4 times a year.  Waste hay and bedding goes into our compost pile.   I use the tractor to turn the pile and it makes black gold in under a year. 

Yes, the lime is a good idea.


----------



## scalaway (Jul 2, 2012)

Heading out to buy some lime now  - Thanks for the suggestions!  I think it'll help a lot, just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing anything that might hurt  my girls


----------



## Bifrost (Jul 2, 2012)

I was glad to see this thread because I have similar questions.  I'll preface this with the fact that I am a new goat owner, about a month, and have already discovered what a bad idea straw is on the floor.  I love shavings but I'm confused about maintenance.  I only have two goats, a first freshener and a doeling.  Am I supposed to just clean up what berries I can and let the rest mix in with the shavings?  Someone said they used shavings and cleaned out three or four times a year and I'd like to know how that works.  I just feel like I'm not getting something.  Currently I use a litter scoop to flip the berries in a bucket and shovel out the wet shavings.  But I'm going through a lot that way.  Anyway, I appreciate all I've learned in this forum so far and I'm sure I'm looking forward to more!


----------



## sawfish99 (Jul 2, 2012)

I do not do any incremental cleanings in the shelters.  3 or 4 times a year, we completely strip all bedding/poop out of the shelter and add new shavings.  How frequently you do it will be a function of the amount of space, cleanliness of the goats, and moisture build up in the bedding.


----------



## goodhors (Jul 2, 2012)

You may want to check at the Farm Store and buy some rubber matting to put over 
the dirt.  I would lime the dirt before putting mats down, to deoderize the place.

Rubber mats are easy to clean, make an insulation layer between animal and ground.

The pine bedding is quite absorbent, and on the mats, should be real easy to clean
when the barn is dirty.  Shavings with old waste hay over, should still make good 
bedding.  If shavings are very dusty, a garden sprinkle can will help hold the dust down
by sprinkling the pine bedding to dampen the top a little.  I have seen some very 
dusty pine sawdust and shavings.  Any movement by animals makes a CLOUD of dust
that is not good to breathe in.  That sprinkling is a big help with such dusty bedding.  
You can make a sprinkle can out of a plastic milk bottle, punch holes in the upper top, 
works just fine for the dampening of dusty bedding.  You are just sprinkling, NOT 
watering the garden, so don't soak the bedding either.

I am kind of big on keeping animals in clean bedding, clean stalls.  I don't like deep litter
type bedding, because it can hold so many nasty things in the poopy layers.  It draws
insects, turns into a breeding ground for flies that torment the livestock.  Plus deep litter 
is REALLY hard to clean when deep and heavy, takes quite a while to get down to the
bottom of the stalls.  Our stalls for horses and small animals, get cleaned daily, which 
only takes a few minutes, then get added clean bedding.  They have enough bedding to 
absorb liquids, keep hooves dry, deep enough to lay in without getting wet or rubs from the floors.
Animals are outside half the day hours, so stalls are never horribly dirty.

I love rubber mats in stalls.  They reduce the work incredibly, no snagging on dirt, no holes
from pawing.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 2, 2012)

Bifrost said:
			
		

> I was glad to see this thread because I have similar questions.  I'll preface this with the fact that I am a new goat owner, about a month, and have already discovered what a bad idea straw is on the floor.  I love shavings but I'm confused about maintenance.  I only have two goats, a first freshener and a doeling.  Am I supposed to just clean up what berries I can and let the rest mix in with the shavings?  Someone said they used shavings and cleaned out three or four times a year and I'd like to know how that works.  I just feel like I'm not getting something.  Currently I use a litter scoop to flip the berries in a bucket and shovel out the wet shavings.  But I'm going through a lot that way.  Anyway, I appreciate all I've learned in this forum so far and I'm sure I'm looking forward to more!


I thought I was the only crazy goat lady who uses cat litter scoop to pick out the goat berries.  I started with straws and did not like it. Since then I have used pine pellet, shredded paper and now pine shavings. I am wondering if the pine shavings would be good enough for winter time when the temp can be in the single digit. I clean the goat shelter 2-4 times a day. I pick out the berries in their sleeping areas as best as I can. The rest of the shelter, I tried to clean well also....and I pick up as much as I can on the pasture. Yes, I am obsessed.... I just can't imagine the berries piling up...in months/years.... I only have two wethers and they are only 4 months old. I need to loosen up and learn to do manage the goats better. It is ok now for what I am doing but winter time, I don't know if I can keep doing that in the COLD and snowy days....


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 2, 2012)

real livestock people clean barns out once a year, or every other year if they don't have a large herd.

I know some people, who keep only dirt floors- and never clean their barns out-- and by looking at them, you wouldn't know there has been sheep in there for 30 plus years-- not once cleaned out.

As to the pet owners-- they treat livestock like dogs and cats, and get the pooper scoopers out.

I don't see the monetary incentive to adding rubber mats to a barn bigger than 10x10, and even then it's questionable.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 2, 2012)

shawnfisher said:
			
		

> real livestock people clean barns out once a year, or every other year if they don't have a large herd.
> 
> I know some people, who keep only dirt floors- and never clean their barns out-- and by looking at them, you wouldn't know there has been sheep in there for 30 plus years-- not once cleaned out.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am a pet owner.  I have never had livestock. The goats are my first and they are my pets. I guess I need to let go a little....   because my kids are getting bigger, eating more and pooping even more. They are only 4 months old. I can easily drive myself crazy.   I already worry about leaving town leaving them with my husband and neighbors to take care of. They are not going to be on their hands and knees cleaning!


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 2, 2012)

I clean barns to the dirt 2-3 times a year, and rake out loafing areas weekly, including the areas for the 40 head of cattle.

AND I am a *real* livestock person (lol having visions of Pinocchio) ,  my monetary gain is less hoof rot, less flies (less pink eye) and less problems with coccidia and worms.


----------



## Symphony (Jul 3, 2012)

goodhors said:
			
		

> You may want to check at the Farm Store and buy some rubber matting to put over
> the dirt.  I would lime the dirt before putting mats down, to deoderize the place.
> 
> Rubber mats are easy to clean, make an insulation layer between animal and ground.
> ...


x2


----------



## Bifrost (Jul 3, 2012)

shawnfisher said:
			
		

> real livestock people clean barns out once a year, or every other year if they don't have a large herd.
> 
> I know some people, who keep only dirt floors- and never clean their barns out-- and by looking at them, you wouldn't know there has been sheep in there for 30 plus years-- not once cleaned out.
> 
> ...


Well, mine are strictly pets, although I love them dearly.  However, I just wasn't clear what is considered "clean" and what is the prevailing technique among goat owners who have been at this awhile.  Our barn is actually a 15 x30 pole building that used to be a dog kennel that we converted for the goats. Thus, the concrete floors.  I don't plan to keep any more than two (aside from babies which will be sold), as I only want dairy for personal use.  Just trying to pick out the best practice for my situation. Thanks for the reply!
Meg


----------



## sdsmowen (Jul 17, 2012)

I was wonder the same things so thank you for the post. We have sheep not goats but i think there are the same floor/bedding issues.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 17, 2012)

We do deep bedding on a a herd of 25 adult does and clean out everyother year. We sprinkle straw ontop if it needs it in the winter. We limit the number of animals that can come into the barn by using calf huts in the pature(6 acres) for shelter so they don't always have to hang out in the barn.  Your waste hay is really causing the odor problem, or atleast it isn't helping. Hay can get really smelly when used as bedding. I would consider better hay feeders with less waste and use straw for bedding. 

There are for sure other options, since I am sure their are people who clean out weekly or bi-weekly, good luck on your search. 

I would for sure compost your manure and bedding before using it in your garden.


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 13, 2012)

Question... Do you guys lock your goats up in the barn at night? When we used to lock them up (They have an 8 x 10 shed for the 7 of them, and they are large), they would always do their business first thing when we let them out so I wondered if they were trying to hold it. Since we got our pasture more secure, we don't have to lock them up at night, and that reduced a lot of them mess. There are times at night that I have noticed them actually going outside to drop the berries and then go back in. Are my goats just strange?


----------



## Bifrost (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG, I wish my goats did that!!     I lock mine up at night but they have a pretty large area, so they don't have to be right on top of where they mess, so that might be why they don't bother holding it.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't get it. I clean out mine 2-3 times a day, plus rake the fenced yard. Poop is everywhere! Especially in the morning, the shed is full of berries. Same with the chicken coop, I only have 7 chickens in a large coop & feel the need to clean every day.  I read stories like these & can't seem to rap my head around how it works. I would love it if I could get down to at least once a week.


----------



## AnotherKim (Sep 15, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I clean barns to the dirt 2-3 times a year, and rake out loafing areas weekly, including the areas for the 40 head of cattle.
> 
> AND I am a *real* livestock person (lol having visions of Pinocchio) ,  my monetary gain is less hoof rot, less flies (less pink eye) and less problems with coccidia and worms.


----------



## Fernwood Hollow (Sep 29, 2012)

I couldn't imagine only cleaning my coop/goat shelter 2-3 times a year.  Horse stalls are cleaned every day.  My chicken coop has pine shavings and gets completely emptied every 2-3 weeks.  The shavings from the nest boxes go on the floor and clean shavings in the boxes.  My goat shelter; shavings also and scooped every day or two of wet and poop.  Completely cleaned out about once a week or as needed. I have a compost pile that gets turned by the tractor and put in the garden in the fall.  I am a fan of rubber mats, especially on concrete.  The mats create a barrier between the cold cement in winter and are cushier on the legs.


----------

